

Delhi govt bans Uber taxi operations - ragesh
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/delhi-govt-bans-uber-taxi-operations/article6672859.ece

======
ColinWright
In case you wonder why this doesn't generate the discussion you might expect,
this same story is being submitted over and over again. Some of them are
listed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8715912)

